# Anyone watching Strictly ?



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I caught some of it yesterday . Their first dance but no public vote off.

Kelvin Fletcher who was in Emmerdale was fabulous . I missed Catherine Tyldesley who was Eva in Corrie , by all accounts she was very good too,

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/9977405/strictly-kelvin-fletcher-bum-shaking-samba/


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Me, me, me
Kevin was brilliant, find it hard to believe no previous training, maybe he's just a natural
Lovely to see Anton actually dance, instead of being the comedy act
James c was like Frankensteins monster, so stiff it was unbelievable
Anneka, not as bad as she could've been, needs to get on her toes though
Someone's fed Craig nice pills! I have a suspicion that after the Jason/Gemma debacle on dancing on ice, they've all been told to leave comments on a positive 
Oti's sister Motzi I'll reserve judgement on, too nicey nicey like Darcy was in her first series
Johannes, far too smiley and fake, seems a cold fish, despite being able to 'switch it on' for the cameras, don't like him at all


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

We have it recorded .... will definitely be watching 

J


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

We watch it religiously and get really into it. Lots of really good dancing last night and I have high hopes for many of them. Loved Kelvin's samba - very good. And I agree, someone has given Craig nice pills. I was staggered by some of his comments.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Not this time.

I used to watch on Record so I could fast forward through all the dross.

Have just deleted the 2 episodes on planner as I think I’m just “over it” now after so many years and just cba!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> Me, me, me
> Kevin was brilliant, find it hard to believe no previous training, maybe he's just a natural
> Lovely to see Anton actually dance, instead of being the comedy act
> James c was like Frankensteins monster, so stiff it was unbelievable
> ...


Anneka is about 60 ? She doesnt seem to have aged !
James Cracknell , he has a brain injury , he was hit by a lorry when he was riding a bike, i wish him well as its a massive task for him.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think this we have some very good, up and coming dancers, it's going to tough for them. Glad that Anton has someone fairly good this year.

I normally tape it and start to watch it about 1/2 into the programme so I can run over the rubbish still have time to vote on-line.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Am catching up on it now, looks promising. It always makes me wish I could dance!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I half watched it, I quite like the new judge Motsi, still hate Bruno and Tess, but love Craig, I actually saw him in the flesh a few weeks ago, he walked past my car as I was parking and I thought he looked familiar and I twigged it was him when I got out the car and looked at him again as he was getting in his car  but he doesn't live very far from me.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I am! There are some really good dancers already so should be exciting to watch I think. 
I felt sorry for James as he seems like such a nice guy but was really bad!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes, my daughter is really into it and wont miss a single week. I watched the first one. Cant believe how good they were on the first week! 

Michelle visage is about 52, anneka at 63 both look amazing! And that bloke from emmerdale was outstanding.

Also, how good does shirley ballas look with that new haircut?! New judge is very likeabke too, though will miss darcey and her 'armography'


----------



## TabbyMama92 (Sep 12, 2019)

The standard this year is definitely a lot higher - Kelvin Fletcher...oh my!  I love how they've actually given Anton a decent partner this year instead of making them the comedy act too. Can't wait for next week either - Lewis Capaldi is performing!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Poor old James Cracknell notwithstanding, they seem to have got a batch with a decent amount of natural rhythm and musicality this year! That samba by Kevin was astounding (hips!!!), and the tango by the social media start was pretty good, too.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I really will have started watching later, so I just watch the dancing and skip over the judges and just watch from when they give the points. I thought Shirley was annoying but Motis really getting on my nerves she's giving me a headache.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

It goes on too long.
THis week I enjoyed Saffron baker , Chris Ramsey , Kelvin Fletcher , and Karim Zeroual . 

I dont think Anneka Rice is much of a dancer, James Cracknell was a bit better this week.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Has anyone else noticed how Bruno always looks down at his crotch just before revealing his score? I noticed it a few years back, but it always amuses me.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sairy said:


> Has anyone else noticed how Bruno always looks down at his crotch just before revealing his score? I noticed it a few years back, but it always amuses me.


Yes , OH was saying the same ! Does he have the score placards on his lap and makes a last minute decision?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Yes , OH was saying the same ! Does he have the score placards on his lap and makes a last minute decision?


I don't think they can make last minute decision as I think they have to press a button to say what score they're given before they hold up the placards so the right score appears on the tv?? 
I think he's just checking he's holding the right number hah


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Yes , OH was saying the same ! Does he have the score placards on his lap and makes a last minute decision?


It does look like that or maybe he is checking he has got the right paddle so he doesn't shout out 8 but produce a 9!
Just caught up with tonight`s show as I was watching the athletics, I do enjoy SCD and go to the tour every year but I must say I think I don't have the concentration for the length of the early shows, it will be better by the Halloween special when they are down to about 11 couples!


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

margy said:


> Am catching up on it now, looks promising. It always makes me wish I could dance!


Give it a go, take classes! I used to dance I was seriously bad at it but really enjoyed it. We did shows which was nerve racking but great fun with all the costume changes. There was always someone who needed alterations just as we were about to go on stage, we would all be there pinning and stitching as we literally stood in the wings waiting to go one - ah they were the days


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> Yes , OH was saying the same ! Does he have the score placards on his lap and makes a last minute decision?


I think he is just checking what number he has before he reads it, it just amuses me that he does it every single time.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

3dogs2cats said:


> Give it a go, take classes! I used to dance I was seriously bad at it but really enjoyed it. We did shows which was nerve racking but great fun with all the costume changes. There was always someone who needed alterations just as we were about to go on stage, we would all be there pinning and stitching as we literally stood in the wings waiting to go one - ah they were the days


When my daughter got married a few years ago I looked at learning to dance on line. Just a 123 step that I could learn to do with hubby. Even that was too taxing for my 2 left feet!!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

As we expected , James Cracknell lost the Dance off. 
next week will be the Film theme , I always enjoy it ,


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I like the Halloween night , can't wait for that!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> As we expected , James Cracknell lost the Dance off.
> next week will be the Film theme , I always enjoy it ,


Yes he was the worst, I do feel sorry for him though! But I'm one of those people who always feels sorry for the struggling ones! He's so talented at rowing too - obviously doesn't help on the dancefloor


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Teddy-dog said:


> Yes he was the worst, I do feel sorry for him though! But I'm one of those people who always feels sorry for the struggling ones! He's so talented at rowing too - obviously doesn't help on the dancefloor


 I felt sorry for him too. Annika Rice was overjoyed she wasn't in the dance off. Im not sure how long she will last.


----------



## TabbyMama92 (Sep 12, 2019)

Can't wait for movie week next week!

Not surprised James Cracknell went - I did feel a bit sorry for him though. Of course there's a story in the news this morning that he went off on a rant about how they made him look stupid and he wishes he'd never done the show. Knew it wouldn't be long before all the tabloids get started! 

On a separate note, how good was Janette and Alijaz's performance with Lewis Capaldi?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

TabbyMama92 said:


> On a separate note, how good was Janette and Alijaz's performance with Lewis Capaldi?


It was lovely . The audience were noisy while Lewis sang. I think they should respect the singers more and be quieter.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Love love love Strictly and really enjoying it this year. Anyone's game at the moment with so many good dancers


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Was it just me or do you think the judges are losing the plot, I'm sure Michelle was out of step half though and no picked up on it.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im not very good at the technical bits . I loved her dance though ! I watched it for an hour and that's enough for me .
Loved Tessa's dress !


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

dont think the judges were watching the same charleston as i was re kevin and oti


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Did anyone else hear about Diane Buswell being dropped on her head during rehearsals and having to be rushed to A&E?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sairy said:


> Did anyone else hear about Diane Buswell being dropped on her head during rehearsals and having to be rushed to A&E?


 No ! Poor girl. I assume she is ok now.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Did anyone else hear about Diane Buswell being dropped on her head during rehearsals and having to be rushed to A&E?


Nooooooo?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

https://www-bbc-co-uk.cdn.ampprojec...errer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s

She is apparently fine to perform tonight though.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes, she is ok and dancing tonight. Bit of concussion i think


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

OMG Craig's comment about the fake teeth :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Nik and I are howling here!!!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Hmm no reference to diane's fall?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

tabelmabel said:


> Hmm no reference to diane's fall?


Perhaps she didn't want it mentioned.


----------



## Biggles50 (Oct 5, 2019)

My Wife and I used to go to a Dance School and we learned Waltz, Quickstep, Slow Foxtrot, Cha Cha Cha, Samba, Jive, Salsa, Rumba, Viennese Waltz, Tango, some sequence dances and our favourite the Foxtrot. To learn the basics is pretty easy, to master them is another matter.

To glide around Blackpool’s Tower Ballroom was a fantastic feeling and not once did we ever see any dance partner being twirled over their partners head or thrown across the floor.

We have always been Strictly fans BUT it is changing away from a Dance Competition to a Dancing Show with less and less actual Ballroom/Latin content. The celebs all do a great job in learning a demanding routine in a week, top marks and much admiration from us on that front.

Strictly sure beats X watsits sShow or who wants to be yet another star who cannot sing or has no talent Show.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Anneka was voted off tonight . I thought David the footballer did a better, more enjoyable dance.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think David will go this week.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Anneka was voted off tonight . I thought David the footballer did a better, more enjoyable dance.


The right decision by the judges, David danced far better than Anneka. I`m not even sure what dance Anneka was supposed to be doing, was it a Charleston?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

3dogs2cats said:


> The right decision by the judges, David danced far better than Anneka. I`m not even sure what dance Anneka was supposed to be doing, was it a Charleston?


I have no idea. She looked like a wooden marionette.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I thought that Kill Bill was a very odd choice for a family show, and that a Charleston was an even odder choice for Anneka's dance to it. A paso perhaps but there was nothing about the dance she did that seemed appropriate.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Anneka can only do the moves that Kevin teaches her
Likewise with the music
I honestly believe, after all the moaning he, supposedly, did, after getting anneka as a partner, that he thought,
'bugger this for a game of soldiers' 
And threw the competition, knowing no one would suspect him of doing so, to be able to concentrate on other things during the week
She may not have gotten up on her toes yet, but, last week, she showed she had the makings to go a few more weeks yet
Never mind challenge Anneka
I think Kevin made her into
Scapegoat Anneka


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Must be honest, not interested in watching the same old hash. It seems they are running out of willing celebs as well.

Perhaps it may be better if, when this series ends it is consigned to a few years rest to let people move on and then bring it out a bit fresher with new ideas.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave S said:


> Must be honest, not interested in watching the same old hash. It seems they are running out of willing celebs as well.
> 
> Perhaps it may be better if, when this series ends it is consigned to a few years rest to let people move on and then bring it out a bit fresher with new ideas.


I only watch it now as there isn't anything else on, I watch it on delay so I can skip over the rubbish bits and I don't like the new judge she to over the top and her voice screeches.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

David James the footballer who was in the dance off last week was really good tonight .


Another hot dance from Kelvin Fletcher , the ex emmerdale star. !:Wideyed


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I’m watching on iplayer so slightly behind! Can’t believe how much better David was!! He’s just been for me


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I love Katya''s dress, I want one made for me! Not that I would have anywhere to wear it mind


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I loved Emma and Anton and Mike did much better this week.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im starting to enjoy it more as they improve. Karim the Childrens TV presenter , Wow ! he deserved his score.

I didnt realise that Will bailey has arthrogryposis and had lots of operations as a child . he also had a blood cancer.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Will does absolutely amazingly. You can barely tell he even has a disability the way he dances round the floor. 

Karim was sooo good! I feel like they were all a bit harsh on Dev - no one really said much positive and uplifting to him.

I think they all did quite well this week. Not sure who will be in the bottom 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Teddy-dog said:


> Will does absolutely amazingly. You can barely tell he even has a disability the way he dances round the floor.
> 
> Karim was sooo good! I feel like they were all a bit harsh on Dev - no one really said much positive and uplifting to him.
> 
> I think they all did quite well this week. *Not sure who will be in the bottom 2 tomorrow*.


I don't why we have to wait for a record show on Sun, we all know it was done on Saturday night.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Shocked at the result of the dance off. Dev is out and he doesnt deserve to be !


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

neither of them deserved to be in the dance off
but
im not sure who id have put in there tbf


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I’m shocked!!!! I really liked Dev - thought he would go far, he was sooo good last week and I think they were harsh this week. 

This is like Aston all over again....


----------



## Jacqueline bray (Sep 13, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> I caught some of it yesterday . Their first dance but no public vote off.
> 
> Kelvin Fletcher who was in Emmerdale was fabulous . I missed Catherine Tyldesley who was Eva in Corrie , by all accounts she was very good too,
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/9977405/strictly-kelvin-fletcher-bum-shaking-samba/


think anton back in the game also would like to see oti to win thinks she really good but what about her sister being one of the judges might put people off


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Jacqueline bray said:


> think anton back in the game also would like to see oti to win thinks she really good but what about her sister being one of the judges might put people off


I love Oti , she's my favourite professional dancer. Her and kelvin have a good chance of winning.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I think Karim has stolen Kelvins crown , he did a fabulous dance tonight shaking his booty. 


Great to see "Carlton" again as a judge, !


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Karim was great! I really like him. And Will was amazing too! Loved their dance, you could really feel the emotion


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I’m thinking david might go tonight? He’s improved but is probably the worst there now.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Poor David. Mike always makes me laugh, he's such an odd shape!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Awwww yeah he did seem quite upset didn’t he? It was probably his time but still.... I’m a big softy, I hate it when people have to go!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I preferred Davids dance but I like Mike so Im pleased he's staying.

I wish Alfonso would replace Shirley !

I love his Carlton dance


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I preferred Davids dance too - at least it looked like a jive and he had worked really hard. On the other hand, Mike's dance had very little resemblance to a Samba. So I think the judges saved him for the entertainment.

Loved the professionals opening dance though - really clever choreography - and Johannes in those heels - he is an amazing dancer 

J


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> I preferred Davids dance but I like Mike so Im pleased he's staying.
> 
> *I wish Alfonso would replace Shirley !*
> 
> I love his Carlton dance


That video was brilliant 
I wish he'd replace Motsi she's so loud and annoying


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

kimthecat said:


> I preferred Davids dance but I like Mike so Im pleased he's staying.
> 
> I wish Alfonso would replace Shirley !
> 
> I love his Carlton dance


Oh that video has me crying laughing! You can't help but join in The Carlton


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone else feel the same, I'm finding this year a bit getting boring. I know we there are some really good dancers but it's same thing over and over again.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I haven't been watching it for too long and didn't watch it when it first started with Bruce Forsyth. So I have to say I love Halloween night with the costumes and dances.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

margy said:


> I haven't been watching it for too long and didn't watch it when it first started with Bruce Forsyth. So I have to say I love Halloween night with the costumes and dances.


I think I've been watching it to long, I missed the first two years but watched ever since.

I people who work in background, the hair, makeup, dresses and the music are brilliant.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I work as a short term support worker and I was visiting a client who was watching it. As I had some down time I sat and watched it with her. Having not seen it before I enjoyed it so have watched it since.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Michele Visage did a great dance tonight , She at the top of the leader board.
I thought Emma Scott , the footballer, and Emma Weymouth both did well and enjoyed their dances .

Will Baily injured himself jumping off a table or something so couldn't dance.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I’m just watching it now as was watching the F1 before! 

I’ve been watching for years but still love it. I guess it is the same every year but how could you change it? It’s just about celebrities learning to dance and the best one wins (most of the time..). Not sure how they could make it much different without chancing the whole concept of the show. I like that they add in new dances every now and then, I really like the couples choice dances they do now as they get to show off something different.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

good on Claudia for bigging up the behind the scenes, espesh the make up, hairdressers and seamstresses


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Oh my gosh didn't expect that! Mike had improved though I thought.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Me neither! Catharine was a little lack lustre though but she is still the better dancer.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Johannes had me crying! Can see how much it meant to him to be a part of strictly. Hope he's on next year! 

This is my first year watching it and I'm loving it! It has me wanting to learn how to dance :Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Will Bayley is leaving Strictly Come Dancing, it's such a shame I'll miss him............
https://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/strictlycomedancing/entries/bee6a493-2c32-4d8d-8061-606ebfc76a97


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Matt Baker said on the one show he should recover and be in the show next year. I agree.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I’ve just heard this too. He cried on It Takes Two! I really liked him and thought he would have got quite far into the show. He seemed like such a nice guy too.... it would be nice for him to come back next year, he seemed to love it


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Teddy-dog said:


> I've just heard this too. He cried on It Takes Two! I really liked him and thought he would have got quite far into the show. He seemed like such a nice guy too.... it would be nice for him to come back next year, he seemed to love it


Just watched it, It's so sad he's such a lovely guy.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Will Bayley is leaving Strictly Come Dancing, it's such a shame I'll miss him............
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/strictlycomedancing/entries/bee6a493-2c32-4d8d-8061-606ebfc76a97


 That's such a shame .


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

What's up with Shirley and Anton? Do they have a private dislike of each other? Their interaction is way over the the top and isn't good to listen to. I don't completely blame Anton for interrupting her diatribe last night as Shirley is singling out Emma for some vigorous attacks - way more than she actually deserves imo. Emma isn't a great dancer, she's a little stiff and uncoordinated but there have many many on the show who can't dance at all and Shirley has never attacked them in such a passive aggressive manner.

However Shirley loves Mike. Each to their own i suppose.

Karim was amazing this week, though .

Liked Alex and Kevin too (good chemistry) 

Michelle is very watchable 

Didn't get the high score of the 'street dance' Chris and his partner did.

Can't guess who is going out to be honest.

J


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> What's up with Shirley and Anton? Do they have a private dislike of each other? Their interaction is way over the the top and isn't good to listen to. I don't completely blame Anton for interrupting her diatribe last night as Shirley is singling out Emma for some vigorous attacks - way more than she actually deserves imo. Emma isn't a great dancer, she's a little stiff and uncoordinated but there have many many on the show who can't dance at all and Shirley has never attacked them in such a passive aggressive manner.
> 
> However Shirley loves Mike. Each to their own i suppose.
> 
> ...


I agree about Shirley - she has been unnecessarily harsh to Emma.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I've noticed Shirley seems to pick on someone each year but I think she's doing the classic dance teacher thing of "I know you're far better than what you're giving me so I'm going to be mean to get you to push yourself". I'm not mad keen on her, but the abuse she's been subject to this season is abhorrent


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rufus15 said:


> I've noticed Shirley seems to pick on someone each year but I think she's doing the classic dance teacher thing of "I know you're far better than what you're giving me so I'm going to be mean to get you to push yourself". I'm not mad keen on her, but the abuse she's been subject to this season is abhorrent


To be honest I don't like either women one thinks to much of her self and the other voice just screeches. I fact I've started watching late so I can run over the judges comments and the bits showing them training, I can cut the program down to about 45 mins. just have enough time to vote on-line.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> I've noticed Shirley seems to pick on someone each year but I think she's doing the classic dance teacher thing of "I know you're far better than what you're giving me so I'm going to be mean to get you to push yourself". I'm not mad keen on her, but the abuse she's been subject to this season is abhorrent


I've noticed Shirley always seems to single someone out and give harsh comments to each year (or a couple of people) and then others who are probably worse, or on par she isn't half as harsh.

Did seem like there was tension between her and Anton though!

I loved Karim. He's so good, he almost looked professional. Alex is getting better and better. I like Safforn but that wasn't her best dance and I quite liked Chris' street dance!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Karim was a brilliant. Im enjoying it more now there are less dancing couples. They are all improving . I thought a lot of them were good . Shirley, though :Wideyed


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Teddy-dog said:


> I quite liked Chris' street dance!


I would've liked it more had the choreography been original and not, mostly, ripped straight from the original video
Lax, very lax


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Well Mike survived another dance off. is it just me or does all his dancing look the same?
The lovely Lady Emma has been given the boot.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> Well Mike survived another dance off. is it just me or does all his dancing look the same?.


Bouncy?

Always sorry to see Aliash go - he's such a character  I don't think Emma was never going to make it much further - she was so graceful though.

And what about Johannes and Graziano dancing together - great chemistry - great dancers both!

J


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> *Well Mike survived another dance off. is it just me or does all his dancing look the same?*
> The lovely Lady Emma has been given the boot.


We always get one that should go, but the judges keep to long.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> We always get one that should go, but the judges keep to long.


They like the controversy ! It gets them publicity .



Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> And what about Johannes and Graziano dancing together - great chemistry - great dancers both!
> 
> J


It was a beautiful dance. Really enjoyed it, Wonder how it will work when two men or two women dance the waltz ?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> They like the controversy ! It gets them publicity .
> 
> It was a beautiful dance. Really enjoyed it, *Wonder how it will work when two men or two women dance the waltz ?*


That wouldn't work for me, free style dancing yes, ballroom no.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Happy Paws2 said:


> That wouldn't work for me, free style dancing yes, ballroom no.


Prior to watching the freestyle I had my doubts but it was so well done and reminded me it's the beauty of dance and how the dancers depict it not who they are and if it's done well, shouldn't be gender specific.

Re Shirley (don't like her). Wonder if she's planning Anton's exit......she continually picked on Charlotte and the following season Brendan was dropped!


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> Wonder how it will work when two men or two women dance the waltz ?


Well in dance school across the country I suspect many girls still learn the basics by dancing with other girls as there are often so few boys (as a kid my sister and i attended dancing classes and I was one of only two boys in the class ) so women dancing together isn't so unusual in a way .....but men dancing with men ...that the bit that people aren't to used to. Personally I think it great that there can be a kind of fluidity.

J


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> We always get one that should go, but the judges keep to long.


Part of that is down to only being able to take the dance off performance into account, though. I'm sure if they had considered all the dances from Emma and Mike, then Emma would have stayed. But Mike pulled it off in the dance off, didn't make the large number of mistakes he did the first time around (the first rollover lift notwithstanding), and fortunately for him the dance this week was one which suited his character and style perfectly.

Emma, whilst technically the better dancer, has suffered mainly from being unable to 'let go' and inhabit the character of the dance with the more flirty or passionate dances. Yes, she's danced _nicely_ - but 'nice' doesn't give you a good samba or tango. She's perhaps been a bit unlucky to have had more of those dances come up than ballroom, the Viennese Waltz shower how well her ballroom was coming on, but you _HAVE_ to be able to master both ballroom and latin if you want to win. I thought her Charleston in Halloween week was particularly telling - yes, it was rather better than some of her dances, but still felt contained, and if you can't go wild and get into a full on expressive character in that kind of show, what are the chances of it happening any time soon?

Incidentally, the other Emma also has a similar problem, and I'd expect to see her in the bottom two before long unless she can overcome her selfconsciousness. The Rhumba routine this week was a good routine, but again _nicely_ danced, not _well _danced. You've GOT to have the extension and the flow to get the sensuality, and it just wasn't there. Shirley perhaps came on a bit strong (which may well have saved Emma from the dance off), but her basic points were sound, although I don't think the timing issues were as pronounced as she made out, as Craig never mentioned them and he's a stickler for timing.



Mum2Heidi said:


> Re Shirley (don't like her). Wonder if she's planning Anton's exit......she continually picked on Charlotte and the following season Brendan was dropped!


Brendan wasn't as popular with the audience as Anton is, though. If it came down to one of them having to go for the sake of the show, then as long as Anton is physically capable of performing to the level the show needs (and he is 53 now - ten years older than Brendan!) I suspect he will get the nod to stay.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> They like the controversy ! It gets them publicity .
> 
> It was a beautiful dance. Really enjoyed it, Wonder how it will work when two men or two women dance the waltz ?


I think the contemporary style suited 2 males together but tbh I don't think I'll take to same sex couples doing the traditional dances.

Not for any bigoted reason, I just enjoy the way it is - strong male leading and elegant female in gorgeous frocks 

I don't think it works with 2 women either, except again with contemporary dance.

I do think they might lose some of the older audience who really will not enjoy it anymore, which is a shame.

No need to change the format for box ticking.

Think they jumped in with this because Dancing on Ice announced they were having a same sex pairing.

Create other shows to offer diversity maybe?

I fast forward through most of the programme as I only want to see the final performance - if that becomes no longer enjoyable to me, then I'll just switch off - no biggy 

As for Will, I'm not sure why they had him leaping from a table tbh. Think they just went too far. Had they stuck to actual dancing he wouldn't be suffering and potentially missing the next Olympics.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> I think the contemporary style suited 2 males together but tbh I don't think I'll take to same sex couples doing the traditional dances.
> 
> Not for any bigoted reason, I just enjoy the way it is - strong male leading and elegant female in gorgeous frocks
> 
> ...


I hope not, I'm not really for that yet.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

The fact is that the Strictly format is old, boring and predictable. If the only new thing they can do is a token same-sex couple because it is fashionable and every other program is doing it, in the hope it may improve ratings and viewer interest then it is a shame. In that case the program should be pensioned off.

I really don't see what all the fuss about same sex couple is - it has been going on for years and believe it or not, extending this subject even further, our generation did not invent sex - it is hereditary.

Just think though.

All the comments about it have been about two men dancing together, would there be the same fuss if two ladies danced or is that socially more acceptable. Same is becoming increasingly common on television adverts - two guys who are obviously meant to be in a relationship selling a product but you never see two ladies portrayed in a relationship doing the same. This awareness is being done to death and is getting boring.

Whatever you think about it, it is life and should be regarded as that, there are more important things to be concerned about than television companies trying to be fashionable or politically correct.

As for the dancing, it seems that it is going away from the traditional and getting very bazaar, more akin to a circus.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Tbh I’m not actually thinking about sex when watching the dancing on SCD


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

But is it just box ticking to have diversity or is it simply reflecting our society. Strictly includes disability, interracial and ethnic diversity in it's format which the original Come Dancing did not. Surely gender diversity is just as natural (and probably long overdue) a step.

J


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Tbh I'm not actually thinking about sex when watching the dancing on SCD


I did when kelvin did his first dance!:Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> I did when kelvin did his first dance!:Hilarious


I forgot you like younger men!


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Lurcherlad said:
"Tbh I'm not actually thinking about sex when watching the dancing on SCD" 

It's up to you what you think about when you see all that rippling muscle and 6 packs, the guys seem quite fit as well.
I quite frankly am thinking about what to have for dinner and working out a course and lesson planning for the following day.

_kimthecat said: 
"I did when kelvin did his first dance"!:Hilarious
lullabydream said:
I forgot you like younger men!
_
That's a stinger if ever there was one.
_
_


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> I forgot you like younger men!


:Hilarious Come on ladies , fess up . I'm not the only one 

@Dave S . lullaby dream knows me well. My OH is younger than me


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I missed most of tonights show and saw the last two dances .
Kelvins salsa was hot !Not to be missed! 

Mike at the bottom again.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm getting bored with it, the female judges are doing my head in and you can tell they have All, already marked out who they want in the final.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

So Mike is out ! He was up against Michelle Visage who is a great dancer,
Blackpool next week . 

Karim is a great dancer and I hope he gets through to the final .


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I reckon it'll be Kelvin, Michelle and Karim in the final.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sairy said:


> I reckon it'll be Kelvin, Michelle and Karim in the final.


Not Saffron?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

JoanneF said:


> Not Saffron?


Hmm I think she will be the last to go, but who knows?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

It can be unpredictable. Saffron does have a big following on Youtube.
I'd like to see Karim , Kelvin and Michelle in the final.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> I'd like to see Karim , Kelvin and Michelle in the final.


So would the judges, they've made that clear for weeks


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> So would the judges, they've made that clear for weeks


Isn't that their job though. 

I really like Karim's dances but I expect like every other season an underdog will win. Saffron gets on my nerves a little.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lyracollie said:


> Isn't that their job though.


Yes I know, but so it's obvious who they want in the final. Surely they shouldn't be jumping up and down and make such a display of themselves when their favorites are dancing, they are judges not cheer leaders.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

So happy for Anton and Emma. I hope they go far


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I sometimes think I'm watching a different programme to the judges


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought Emma did a fantastic dance tonight , its my favourite , followed , of course, by Kelvin's jail house rock.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Westlife are singing tonight !:Kiss


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> Westlife are singing tonight !:Kiss


I didn't know they were still around.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I didn't know they were still around.


They split up and then got back together.

Did you watch the dance off? I thought Michelle Visage a fab dancer but didnt like the dance.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> They split up and then got back together.
> 
> *Did you watch the dance off? * I thought Michelle Visage a fab dancer but didnt like the dance.


Yes, I'm glad Michelle has gone, I don't mind who wins now.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm quite upset Michelle has gone off the back of that dance, because it meant so much to her


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Rufus15 said:


> I'm quite upset Michelle has gone off the back of that dance, because it meant so much to her


True, but it was a bit weird and had less dance content. She's always struggled with really 'going for it', too, and Voguing requires 100% confidence.

I wonder if she might have done better with a modern technicolour drag queen outfit and style, rather than the washed out Marie Antoinette styling they got landed with?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Jesthar said:


> True, but it was a bit weird and had less dance content. She's always struggled with really 'going for it', too, and Voguing requires 100% confidence.
> 
> I wonder if she might have done better with a modern technicolour drag queen outfit and style, rather than the washed out Marie Antoinette styling they got landed with?


I think you're right. Voguing is so niche, it really needs a big pow visual to go with it and it just didn't work with the outfit she had. She's consistently been given crap outfits which I find so unfair


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

lorilu said:


> Jesthar said:
> 
> 
> > True,* but it was a bit weird and had less dance content.* She's always struggled with really 'going for it', too, and Voguing requires 100% confidence.
> ...


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> True, but it was a bit weird and had less dance content. She's always struggled with really 'going for it', too, and Voguing requires 100% confidence.
> 
> I wonder if she might have done better with a modern technicolour drag queen outfit and style, rather than the washed out Marie Antoinette styling they got landed with?


I don't get why wardrobe chose that outfit for that dance!

I was not surprised Michelle was in the bottom two again this week, even had she performed a fabulous dance I think she would have still found herself in the dance off, the difference would have been of course the judges could have saved her had she not been bottom of the leader board.

I think Kelvin and Karim will be in the final unless they have to dance off against each other, not sure who else, Alex maybe because she has gone on a journey and the public like those that have improved over the weeks.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

How good to see Anton and another of the chaps wearing white tie & tails for ballroom. All those years ago Darren Gough looked fab in his.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I was brought to tears by Karims dance so emotional, and to see how much he loves his mum and sister.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Listening to it from another room whilst I work, has Bruno been on the steroids and Viagra again? He sounds way over the top.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

what the hell was antons music??
a mash up of the incredibles and diamonds are a girls best friend
who the hell picked such a cacophony to dance to
it must have been ear bleeding in the 'dancehall'

I fear the danceoff may be looming


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> what the hell was antons music??
> a mash up of the incredibles and diamonds are a girls best friend
> who the hell picked such a cacophony to dance to
> it must have been ear bleeding in the 'dancehall'


I rather liked it! IIt is a song I've performed myself, though (just as a song, not a dance number), and really like, so I might be biased  It was a shame there were a couple of mistakes, that routine was amazing.

What I want to know is who was that ringer they replaced Chris with - someone who could actually dance the Paso pretty well? Talk about surprise of the evening!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I was surprised and very impressed with Chris's dance. I was sure he was going to be in the dance off but perhaps not.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I think Saffron will be in the dance off, she wasn't very good this week.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

margy said:


> So happy for Anton and Emma. I hope they go far


Theirs was the only dance I watched right through. Quick Step was my mum and dad's dance - and dad used to spin me round the dance floor occasionally 

The rest, I fast forwarded after 30 seconds - none did it for me at all.

Less interested with each series tbh.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Dave S said:


> Listening to it from another room whilst I work, has Bruno been on the steroids and Viagra again? He sounds way over the top.


Can't stand the little Twerp as a judge - even less as a performer!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't think it's fair, how can you judge a free style against a ballroom dance which has strict rules.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I don't think it's fair, how can you judge a free style against a ballroom dance which has strict rules.


I do think that Kerim is the stronger dancer though. Was shocked that he was in the bottom two.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Poor Saffron her social media followers didn't come to her rescue after all.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Sairy I was shocked as well.
I preferred Saffrons dance but Karim is the better dancer over all.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I thought Karim was the better dancer too.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Sairy said:


> I do think that Kerim is the stronger dancer though. Was shocked that he was in the bottom two.





kimthecat said:


> @Sairy I was shocked as well.
> I preferred Saffrons dance but Karim is the better dancer over all.


but
it was suposed to be on that dance tonight ( last night for the pedants)
not who was the best dancer overall
having said that
her time had come,
if only michelles hadnt been so dire last week


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

mrs phas said:


> but
> it was suposed to be on that dance tonight ( last night for the pedants)
> not who was the best dancer overall
> having said that
> ...


I felt that Kerim's dance last night was the better dance and that he danced it better than Saffron danced hers.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Sairy said:


> I felt that Kerim's dance last night was the better dance and that he danced it better than Saffron danced hers.


not arguing with that at all, I didnt like it particularly, but thats not to say it wasnt danced well
Saffron was on borrowed time anyway


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave S said:


> Listening to it from another room whilst I work, has Bruno been on the steroids and Viagra again? He sounds way over the top.


I don't think he was any worse then some of the guest singers they have on, in fact he was better then many of them.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I can’t believe Karim was in the dance off. I love him I want him to win! He seems like such a nice guy. And I preferred his couples choice to Kelvins tbh! 

It’s getting tough now.... I couldn’t believe how much Chris has improved over the weeks - when I first watched it I thought he’d be one of the first to go!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Kelvin and karim were both fabulous tonight again .

Bit of a problem voting online on the webpage bit its ok now.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Karim was amazing!! I just voted for him. But I do want him to win  

Emma was good but I don’t think she’s as good as Karim and Kelvin. My worry with her is that if she gets to the final she will win but only because people like Anton not because she’s the best dancer! Not that she’s not good of course, but I don’t think she’s the best out of everyone. 

Tough to say who will go but it’ll be between Alex and Chris!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I loved Emma and Anton hope there get though to the semi final.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

They were all very good, but I think either Chris or Alex will go tonight too.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

margy said:


> They were all very good, but I think either Chris or Alex will go tonight too.


I think so too. I voted for Alex as she is my favourite person .

I wouldnt be able to chose between karim and kelvin. They are both great dancers .


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Alex is out  The first two judges voted for her and then one for Chris . Then Shirley voted for Chris. i think that's an unfair way of doing it .


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Really hard for the judges glad I didn't have to choose. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

margy said:


> Really hard for the judges glad I didn't have to choose


Indeed, that was a really close one. In the end I think it was probably the choreography choices that let Alex down - a bit more 'straight' samba content, a bit less street dance in there and she might have got the nod. Chris had a higher percentage of foxtrot to styling, and I think he did improve his performance of the foxtrot sections in the dance off - he certainly looked less stiff and careful. So Ithink it was the right call, but not one I'd want to have had to make...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think the right one left tonight, but I don't like the way she went. The voting was 2 each, how can that be fair, calling one judge head judge and what is says goes, 3 or 5 judges would give a more fair result.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Nail biting stuff next week. Any one of them could win.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh for got it was on !! 

What happened tonight !


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

As we thought Chris is gone, he had a good run longer than I thought he would.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

margy said:


> As we thought Chris is gone, he had a good run longer than I thought he would.


yeah ,not surprised.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Tonights the night ! The Final. Its on for two hours , I dont think I will be watching all of it but definitely will watch the end


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I may catch some of it as am on late shift tonight, I think Kelvin will win.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'll be watching, fingers crossed for Emma and Anton.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I'd like Anton to win.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Didn't you just know Craig wouldn't give Emma a 10


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Didn't you just know Craig wouldn't give Emma a 10


tbf, she didnt deserve it for the 'show' dance it was terrible, fred and ginger style may be Antons speciality but Emma was cery uncomfortable ,off the beat and looking at anton to see her next move
the Charlston however was flawless and deserved 4 tens

the public will make sure Anton wins, even though the boys are far better dancers


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

mrs phas said:


> tbf, she didnt deserve it for the 'show' dance it was terrible, fred and ginger style may be Antons speciality but Emma was cery uncomfortable ,off the beat and looking at anton to see her next move
> the Charlston however was flawless and deserved 4 tens
> 
> the public will make sure Anton wins, even though the boys are far better dancers


I like Emma but thats the reason I don't want her to win. Yes, Antons a nice guy but the boys are much better dancers and Emma's Charleston had quite a few errors whereas the boys have made barely any mistakes.

personally I want Karim to win


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I watched all of it and thoroughly enjoyed it. beautiful dancing. Emma's last dance was fabulous and kelvin;s samba , his hip movement !:Kiss but I was hoping karim would win.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> I watched all of it and thoroughly enjoyed it. beautiful dancing. Emma's last dance was fabulous and kelvin;s samba , his hip movement !:Kiss but I was hoping karim would win.


All the last dances were really good! I thought Kelvin would win but voted for Karim as his Jive was fantastic. It was hard to choose between the two of them and they were both so good!


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Well every client I went to tonight was watching it so only missed a little bit of it while travelling between them! Every one had their favourites. Personally I think the best dancer won. But I feel for Anton, it would have been nice to see him finally win.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I would have loved Anton to have won, but the right one won.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I would have loved Anton to have won, but the right one won.


There's rumours that Anton will leave Strictly. he has been there ten years.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I thought Karim was the best dancer, Kevin was brilliant too (those hips ) but I thought Emma might have done just enough for Anton to finally lift the Glitter Ball.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Just watched my recording - excellent night of dancing - especially seeing old the old contestants back 

Kelvin deserved the win. I thought all three of his dances were amazing. 

Karim is a super little dancer, too. I expect he will venture into musicals. I can just see him on stage.

Emma is an actress dancer - and at times she completely out acted Anton. It would have been sweet for him to win but they should have given him a better partner earlier than this. He's out danced now by many of the male professionals. I suspect that he now has something to move on to as his time to be chosen to judge has passed I think. 

We enjoyed this series though. 

J


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> Just watched my recording - excellent night of dancing - especially seeing old the old contestants back
> 
> Kelvin deserved the win. I thought all three of his dances were amazing.
> 
> ...


yes I'm not sure if Anton will ever get a partner really good enough to win. Emma was probably closest. I think some of the younger professionals are better dancers than Anton (more Latin based - he is very good ballroom still) and so get the better celebs.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> Emma is an actress dancer - and at times she completely out acted Anton. It would have been sweet for him to win but they should have given him a better partner earlier than this. He's out danced now by many of the male professionals. I suspect that he now has something to move on to *as his time to be chosen to judge has passed I think.*
> 
> We enjoyed this series though.
> 
> J


.

Which is a shame as the new judge drives me mad with her squeaky voice and over acting, I'd love to see Anton as a judge.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> .
> Which is a shame as the new judge drives me mad with her squeaky voice and over acting, I'd love to see Anton as a judge.


I agree - I have no idea why they brought in Motsi Mabuse either - although i suspect it was just do do with keeping it 50;50 gender wise.

Anton would have been good. I think he may go on to host other shows - non dancing ones - as he is very personable.

J


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Teddy-dog said:


> I think some of the younger professionals are better dancers than Anton (more Latin based - he is very good ballroom still) and so get the better celebs.


They are younger too ....more agile. (Sorry Anton). They seem to give Anton the walk on parts in the group dances whilst 'the boys' get the twirly dances.

J


----------

